# Just in: Elinchrom ELB 500 TTL



## hne (Mar 5, 2018)

2.5kg plus quadra-sized lightweight heads. 500Ws. TTL, HSS, 14W modeling LED. 400 shots on full power. Compatible with Phottix Odin II transmitters as well as Skyport Plus HS after you update the transmitter firmware.

http://www.elinchrom.com/battery/elb500ttl.html


----------

